# Top 5 Bucks



## scottbrw (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello everyone. I am looking to ai this fall. In your opinion what are the top 5 bucks you would choose to build your herd with? I am looking for overall consistency not just a hit or miss buck. Don't let the cost of semen factor in your picks. I'm looking for production in your picks! Thanks in advance!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

A breed to be nice to start with


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, what breed are you looking for.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Breed?


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm going to assume you're asking about Boer bucks. Are you leaning towards traditional bucks or colored bucks?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

If you're breeding Boers, are you breeding ABGA goats or "wether" (commercial) goats?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Well, I'm going to assume Alpines, because those are the ones I have.. :lol: 
Now, I might throw out some that'd be hard to get your hands on (if you even could). I will probably spell it all wrong too... :lol:
Sodium Oaks Royal Risk
Chataeu DeVilles Gryafalcon
Sodium Oaks Seneca
Sand Dance HLS Rico Suave
Goodwood James


----------



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

oooooo...I would like to hear the boer opinions.


----------



## scottbrw (Dec 17, 2013)

Sorry. Im talking Boer bucks.


----------



## scottbrw (Dec 17, 2013)

Traditional


----------



## scottbrw (Dec 17, 2013)

Wethers


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

blah! Boers  hehe


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Scott: I love the buck 'Chicken on a Chain'! I'd love to breed my doe to him!
http://www.huckndocboers.com/Herd_Sires/chickenped.htm

I like color though.

tami


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

farmerjon said:


> Scott: I love the buck 'Chicken on a Chain'! I'd love to breed my doe to him!
> http://www.huckndocboers.com/Herd_Sires/chickenped.htm
> 
> I like color though.
> ...


All I can say is WOW. Love him.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

What are you're does like, confirmation and genetically speaking? If you want to raise awesome show wethers, check out Hummel's bucks. They have semen available on select bucks. It's not cheap, but they are all national level bucks and producers. http://www.hummellivestock.com/bucks


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Wide Load is one of my favs,
http://www.tctc.com/~amfuture/bucks/boer_goats_WideLoad.html

As well as Chicken on a Chain

I also love Sugar Ray, bred our doe to one of his sons and got two beautiful doelings.
http://bvboergoats.com/images/2011/06-30/Sugar-Ray-2[1].jpg


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh and we can't forget Collateral Damage...haha!

http://www.tctc.com/~amfuture/archive/boer_goats_Collateral_Damage.html


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, there are SO many good bucks out there!... but I would suggest you take a look at Able Acres Boers. http://www.tctc.com/~amfuture/bucks.html They have a lot of awesome stud bucks and I'm sure you could find several that you like. I think they offer semen on most of thier bucks. One of my favorites is As Good As It Gets. I just found out that he passed away so his semen just become more valuable. http://www.tctc.com/~amfuture/bucks/boer_goats-AS_GOOD_AS_IT_GETS.html He is awesome, and every single kid I have seen form him have been amazing and very consistent.

2DOX Cuger is my very favorite buck I think. http://www.boergoats.cc/bucks/2DOX Cuger.html There are some Cuger kids over here in WA and they are incredible. All of Cuger's kids are very consistent. Or there is CSB Ruger Reloaded.... http://www.circlestarboers.com/Pages/Animals/Individual-Animal.asp?f=ViewOne&AnimalID=91

Chicken on a Chain is awesome too. We've got semen from him and I can't wait to see the kids we get from that!


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

Following


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

